# ultra low speed, random brake squeaking



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

My 07 FSI v8 w/16k miles; has a developed a ultra low speed, random brake squeak/squeal -- I notice it at when rolling up to the bank teller or Starbuck's, etc.
Recently, my 07 v10 w/6.8k miles just started doing it.
I purchase a can of this this to try tonight;
http://www.crcindustries.com/a...7&S=N
Anyone have experience fixing this?


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (ehd)*

I think it is just the factory pads. 
I notice that the squeak is more prevalent in hot weather. It was pretty much non-existent in the winter. 
let us know how the spray works. I would think that it would wear right off, and may possibly mess with the sensors.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (denm33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denm33* »_I think it is just the factory pads. 

I can second, and third this actually. My 05' had a gnarly break squeak with less than a couple thousand miles on the odometer. The dealer replaced the front pads, but the squeak cam back almost instantly.
Purchased after market pads and rotors from Geoff @ Alretta, and I have the quietest, and most dust free brakes that I have ever had on a ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (miraclewhips)*

Ya I agree with the others. My factory pads squeaked at 10 mph and lower. The ones I bought from Geoff at Alretta are quiet!


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (denm33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denm33* »_...and may possibly mess with the sensors. 

Can anyone confirm or deny this before I try it and mess-up my sensors?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (denm33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denm33* »_
let us know how the spray works. I would think that it would wear right off, and may possibly mess with the sensors. 

OK - I'M YELLING BUT ONLY TO MAKE SURE YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THE SPRAY GOES ON THE *BACK *OF THE PAD NOT ON THE BRAKING SURFACES....IT KEEPS THE PAD FROM VIBRATING WHICH CAUSES SOME OF THE SQUEAKING NOISE...caps off







it won't wear off because there is nothing to make it wear on the back of the pad... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by V10 at 9:09 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (ehd)*

Brought my '07 in for the exact same problem today...dealer said it was dust buildup and corrosion, they cleaned it all and said it was gone...but...still squealed as I pulled up to a traffic light.
I'll be bringing it in again....


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
OK - I'M YELLING BUT ONLY TO MAKE SURE YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THE SPRAY GOES ON THE *BACK *OF THE PAD NOT ON THE BRAKING SURFACES....IT KEEPS THE PAD FROM VIBRATING WHICH CAUSES SOME OF THE SQUEAKING NOISE...caps off







it won't wear off because there is nothing to make it wear on the back of the pad... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Are you saying I must remove the wheel(s) and pads to do as you outline (to use this CRC "Brake Quiet" product)?


_Modified by ehd at 10:42 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (ehd)*

Yes - I've used the CRC stuff for years on older design pads (like my 73 aircooled Beetle). As described it goes on the BACK of the pad where the piston hits the metal backing. It is a rubbery coating that adds a bit of cushion and sticks the pad to the pistons.
Remove the wheels, pop out the pads and clean off the back, coat the metal back ONLY of the pads and allow to set up 10 minutes, then install while still "tacky."
The OEM pads on my 04 Treg never sqeaked. I replaced with Hawk Ceramic, which started out quiet, but after several thousand miles would squeal badly. Rather than try the CRC I replaced again with EBC "Red Stuff" ceramic pads, and they haven't made a sound since. The EBC make more dust than the Hawk, but it rinses off easily. They have great braking action.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (ehd)*

I just make sure that when I wash my car, I also wash my wheels and rinse the brake dust out of the calipers well. I've never had any squeaks.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I just make sure that when I wash my car, I also wash my wheels and rinse the brake dust out of the calipers well. I've never had any squeaks. 

Spock,
Are you using OEM pads? Do you use a brake/wheel cleaner when you wash?
BTW: I hand-wash my 07's frequently and do as you outline; but still have the squeaks on the FSI v8 w/16k miles and they just started on the v10 w/7k miles. Ironically, my wife's (07 Q7 w/30k miles) and son's (06 v8 w/33k miles), have never squeaked; and they are washed much less -- granted they had complete OEM brake jobs @ 20k miles.


_Modified by ehd at 11:47 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (ehd)*

Some squealing is caused by glazing of the rotors from lots of stop and go traffic and light braking. You can deglaze if you power brake a few times on private low traffic roads. You basically get up to hwy speed and then brake hard...you do this several times and this usually will remove the glaze.
In real bad cases you need to remove the wheels and remove the glaze with an air sander (rotary head)...problem is without removing the rotors or jacking the vehicle up completely off all 4 wheels you can't get to all the rotor surface to scuff it up..light scuffing/sanding removes the glaze and creates a new surface for the pads to bite. The pads also get glazed so this is a real never ending process...power braking usually works for a bit but you have to have an area safe to do such or your going to be dealing with some other sounds...likely a police cruiser








Also, VW changed both front and rear brake pad composition as of VIN 7L_6D008663. So, for those prior to this VIN you may be able to get VW to give you a new set of pads. However, the 2007 V10 and V8 was not included in this TSB and should already have the newer pads so this is for others reading this thread...TSB information = 46 06 01 Aug. 11, 2006 2010385



_Modified by V10 at 8:03 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (V10)*

good info thanks, I'll try the power braking...


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

On my 2 Mercedes,I use alpha moly kote G on the back and the metal edges of the pad.
I have a step van with Bendix floating calipers and would have to pull the wheels to replace the shims to stop the squealing,I the found an Autospeciality product that by coating the back of the pads and sliding parts, no more noise,Permatex makes a ceramic disc brake quiet,I also have a silicone based Permatex disc brake lube,all are paint on not spray on,Marty


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
Spock,
Are you using OEM pads? Do you use a brake/wheel cleaner when you wash?
BTW: I hand-wash my 07's frequently and do as you outline; but still have the squeaks on the FSI v8 w/16k miles and they just started on the v10 w/7k miles. Ironically, my wife's (07 Q7 w/30k miles) and son's (06 v8 w/33k miles), have never squeaked; and they are washed much less -- granted they had complete OEM brake jobs @ 20k miles.


I have a mix of ceramic front and OEM rear. I just use soap and water. No tire wash for me.


----------



## staylor (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (TomB_tx)*

i too replaced my 2007 OE with Hawk ceramic and they started sqealing after 5K or so. The beauty of the Hawks though, is virtually zero brake dust...but once summer hit and driving with window down, the sqealing is just too annoying. May try the EBC.
My mechanic explained that the sqealing is caused from the fibers in the pad getting lined up in same direction from constant forward breaking. So, go in reverse as fast as you dare (30-40 mph), the faster the better and break hard. Do this a couple times and sqealing does go away...but for me never more than a day.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ultra low speed, random brake squeaking (staylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staylor* »_i too replaced my 2007 OE with Hawk ceramic and they started sqealing after 5K or so. The beauty of the Hawks though, is virtually zero brake dust...but once summer hit and driving with window down, the sqealing is just too annoying. May try the EBC.
My mechanic explained that the sqealing is caused from the fibers in the pad getting lined up in same direction from constant forward breaking. So, go in reverse as fast as you dare (30-40 mph), the faster the better and break hard. Do this a couple times and sqealing does go away...but for me never more than a day.

Read a few posts above - you don't need to make it even more dangerous driving backwards and power braking...driving forward and power braking will accomplish the same thing...it is glazing that is causing the squeal in many instances...which is caused by normal city/hwy braking...


----------



## VIVDUBBER (Nov 12, 2005)

About the Squeal When it was time to replace my pads and rotors I decided to use the Hawk ceramic pads.
I drove on them for one calendar year of which I experienced squealing from about the second week they were installed I contiually removed the pads and sanded the friction material and cleaned out the dust and metal fragment that got caught in the relief cut in the pad face.
At some points I would experience a sensation that gravel or small stone were caught between the pad and the rotor but this was not so.
Finally when I had enough I called Geoff at Alretta and order new front rotors and pads for both axles and to this day I only get squeaking brakes If I drive the car for 3 weeks without washing the car or cleaning the wheels.
So the compound of the pad as well as conditions that cause rust to coat the rotor surface contribute to squeal.
****** Hawk Ceramics are not Recommended for Touareg brakes*******
but for now I am sticking with the brand that Alretta supplies because the squeal is gone.
The LTS or HPS carbon metallic compound pads are much better.


----------

